# Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??



## Badener (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren, welches Holz man im Teich zur Dekoration versenken kann.
Nadelholz schließe ich mal aus wegen dem Harz.
Gibt es eine Wasserverfärbung?
Sollte es altes Holz evtl. angeschwemmtes aus einem Fluss sein??

Bitte schreibt eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## jochen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

Hi Micha,

hier wurde schon mal darüber diskutiert,

bei mir wurde es __ Eichen und Kirschbaumholz, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

__ Moos auf Eichenrinde fine ich persönlich sehr schön...


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

mit freundlichem Gruß



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


----------



## Badener (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

Vielen Dank an Jochen und Karsten.

Hab zwar gesucht aber diese Themen leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## Schwimmblase (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

frag mal WUZZEL....der iss doch Holzfachmann......


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

Hallo,
das Fachmann sei mal so dahingestellt, 
denn nur weil ich Holz verkaufe kann ich nicht
unbedingt etwas zu der Fischverträglichkeit sagen. 

Ganz pauschal kann man aber sagen, das fast alles frische Holz 
Holzinhaltsstoffe verliert, man sagt auch "ausbluten". 
Die Vielzahl der Holzarten ist fast genau so groß, wie die Vielzahl der Fischarten im Teich, und so möchte ich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen das alle Holzarten funktionieren. 

Nicht zuletzt hat schon Paracelsus gesagt: Die Menge macht das Gift. 

Wenn also das (Niederschlags) Wasser von einer großen Frisch angelegten Terrasse fast komplett in einen kleinen Gartenteich fliesst, dann dürfte es mit Sicherheit ausser dem Dreckeintrag auch mit den Holzinhaltsstoffen Probleme geben. Eine "kleine" Wurzel am großen Teich dürfte hingegen kaum Probleme geben. 

Die Idee mit den angeschwemmten ausgewaschenen Hölzern ist gar nicht so schlecht. Gewisse Hölzer (z.B. Eiche) enthalten Säuren, das kann einem die Wasserwerte ggf. verändern (vielleicht sogar gewollt !?) .
Gegen Nadelhölzer hätte ich eher was wegen dem schnellen vermodern als wegen der Harze, die halten nicht lange.

Fazit: Möglichst abgelagertes, ausgeblutetes Holz nehmen, 
auf keinen Fall imprägnierte Hölzer !!!  
Und nicht vergessen, die meisten Holzarten vermodern im Wasser, also imer prüfen, inwieweit das die Wasserwerte beeinflusst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## hkkleemann (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

Immer wieder faszinierend hier!
War gerade einfach so am Stöbern und Staunen und schon weiß ich, wie ich mein diese Woche entstandenes "Problem" löse. 
Der Link von Karsten (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16727/) brachte mir die Idee, wie ich das neue - noch überdimensionierte - Auslaufrohr meines neu aufgestellten Filters tarnen kann. 

Danke und Gruß an alle, die hier ihre Erfahrungen und Ideen austauschen.


----------



## Limnos (17. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Holz kann in einen Teich??*

Hi

Ich habe einen Weidenstamm seit 20 Jahren im Teich liegen. Zuerst hat er noch fleißig Sprosse getrieben, aber jetzt scheinen alle "ruhendenAugen" erschöpft zu sein. Die Rinde ist auch unterhalb der WOF ab, aber als __ Schildkröten-Sonnplatz tut er noch immer seinen Dienst. Holz wird übrigens im Wasser bei Sauerstoffabschluss sehr gut konserviert. Siehe Venedig, Amsterdam oder Boote aus der Bronzezeit, die man im Schlamm von (ehemaligen) Gewässern gefunden hat. Eine Fichtenwurzel, die ich mal aus dem Feldsee geholt habe, hat über dreißig Jahre im Garten "trocken" übelebt, bis sie in mehrere Teile zerbrochen ist. Ich würde nur keine offensichtlich giftigen Hölzer nehmen wie __ Eibe oder Sumachgewächse (__ Essigbaum). Ansonsten kann man sich darauf verlassen, dass ausblutende Stoffe mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit von Bakterien zersetzt werden, wie sie austreten, bzw. bis unter die Schädlichkeitsgrenze verdünnt werden. Ich verwende öfters relatv frische Holzstücke in Aquarien bei kleiner. Wassermenge (ab 50 Liter). Außer, dass darauf evtl. Pilze wuchsen, die aber von __ Schnecken "gemocht" wurden, habe ich nie Auswirkungen auf die Fische, Garnelen, Krebse etc. beobachten können.


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Limnos,
hoffe du bist noch aktiv im Forum. Dein Beitrag hier interessiert mich. Ich beabsichtige in meinem Teich die rundum angelegte Pflanzstufe mit Baudielen (sauber, bzw. nagelneu) einzufassen. Die wären dann auch komplett unter Wasser. Würden also auch konserviert und müssten eine Weile halten. Mit Edelstahlschrauben und Edelstahlwinkel verbunden, dürfte das doch gehen, oder? 
Also ich würde praktisch aus den Dielen "Kästen" machen ohne Boden, diese auf den Pflanzstufen auslegen (zum Schutz der Folie Vlies drunter), in die Kästen Filterkies und darein die Pflanzen. Evtl. auf die Verbindungsstellen der einzelnen Kästen noch große Steine zum Beschweren um ein aufschwimmen zu verhindern. 
Wie stehst du/steht ihr zu dieser Idee? 

Danke & liebe Grüße und ein schönes Osterfest,
Hans


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Micha, 
als ich meine zwei Tümpel anlegte, wo mir jeder prophezeite, daß das 
garantiert nichts werden könne ohne Technik, da 
a) zu wenig Gesamtvolumen
b) zu geringe Wassertiefe
c) zuviel Nährstoffeintrag
habe ich angefangen, zu schauen, wie natürliche, tümpelartige Gewässer "überleben". 

Unter anderem las ich in einem Buch von Sepp Holzer (der Agrarrebell) einen 
spannenden Passus, wo er sinngemäß sagte: " in jedes Gewässer, daß natürlich 
überleben soll gehört Totholz"

Seine Argumentation fand ich damals einleuchtend und so war klar, ein großer Ast mit allem 
was dran ist muss in jeden Tümpel. 

Ich habe mich für heruntergebrochene Äste hier vom Hof entschieden, die von Bäumen 
stammen, die natürlich auf feuchtem Boden und in  Gewässernähe wachsen, weil von solchen 
Bäumen auch in der Natur abfallendes Holz in den Gewässern landet. 

das können z.B. Weiden, __ Birken, __ Erlen, Eschen und Co sein. 

Außerdem hast Du bei natürlich runtergebrochenen Gehölzen nicht das Problem, hinterfragen 
zu müssen, ob und womit sie ggf. behandelt wurden.

Bei mir hat es mit diesem "Totholz" super funktioniert 

LG
Kirstin

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Heidelberger (17. Apr. 2014)

Zu Nadelhölzern: Professionelle Teichbauer arbeiten unter Wasser mit Lärche/__ Douglasie -schon so live und das nach über 10 Jahren gesehen ohne jede Änderung/Verschlechterung. Lärche neigt ja eher zum Harzen, aber was soll da das Problem sein???? Aber auch die billige Fichte/Tanne im Wasser halte ich für unprobleamtisch, sofern sie wirklich "luftdicht" unter Wasser bleiben und nicht im Übergangsbereich zur Oberfläche. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren...
Bin gerade selber am überlegen meinen Einstieg/Treppe nicht mit STein, sondern einer Holzkonstruktion (LÄrche) zu gestalten...
Martin


----------



## amselmeister (18. Apr. 2014)

Also ich habe so ein Brett drin als Stand für die Pumpe. Das ist dieses Sibdruck was auf den Anhängerflächen ist.


----------



## Limnos (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Ich bin erst gestern vom Urlaub zurückgekommen. Ich denke, dass die allermeisten Holzarten im Hinblick auf Fische kein Problem darstellen, auch wenn sie "ausbluten" Damit beschäftigen sich nämlich sehr schnell Bakterien und Algen, sodass es zu einer bedenklichen Anreicherung im Wasser gar nicht erst kommen kann. Harz stellt auch kein Problem dar, da es kaum wasserlöslich ist. Wichtiger ist da schon die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit unter Wasser. Teakhoz hat da sehr gute "Karten". Ich selbst habe einmal eine Fichtenwurzel aus einem Schwarzwaldsee mitgebracht, die da schon - wer weiß wie lange - darin gelegen hatte. Bei mir hatte sie danach eine Trockenkarriere im Garten und sie beginnt jetzt nach über 40 Jahren zu zerfallen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

